#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  PMBOK Fifth Edition, 2013

## Sanchezj20

This is the new edition of Project Management - Body of Knowledge.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: PMBOK Fifth Edition, 2013

----------


## cadcae

Thanks

----------


## Sridhark

Sanchez, Thank you so much

----------


## Sridhark

Hi folks,
Can someone pls. share a link or upload the PMP Exam Prep, Eight (8th) Edition by Rita Mulchay. This book provide preparation guide for PMBOK 5th Edition.

Cheers & thanks

----------


## brahmhos

uploaded is banned in India. Please provide alternate mirror. thanks

----------


## esoteric

The link does not work. "File not found" error....

----------


## AliDouceur

Thanks

----------


## Nabili

Ali, would you please upload the PMBOK 5th ed. again. or email it to me  kappanjk@hotmail.com Many thanks.

----------


## Thaksen79

Dear Members,

Could you please reshare this book or send it to me on tingole@gmail.com

Thanks in Advance.

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## redrabbits

please reupload

----------


## Sanchezj20

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot indeed

See More: PMBOK Fifth Edition, 2013

----------


## pramdhe

Anybody would you please to re-upload?
Thank you

----------

